# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EMMC-Dongle تحديثات :  New update ( version 1.1.1 ) release date: 23th NOV 2018

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Added Support MTK Platform(BETA)
Read/Write/Erase Flash + CheckSum Verify
Test EMMC(Read/Write Test Pattren)
Factory Reset
Rest User locks
Read Pattren Lock
Reset FRP Lock(2 methods)
work space(MTK BROM + PRELOADER + DA)
//SUPPORTED EMMC TYPE(GPT / MBR/PGPT)
LEGACY MTK + HELIO SUPPORTED
MT6572
MT6580
MT6582
MT6583
MT6589
MT6737
MT6737T
MT6737M
MT6735
MT6735M 
MT6735T
MT6750
MT6755
MT6757
MT6763
MT6763T
MT6795
MT6797
+ More

----------


## Badrfare

شكرا
فيه اصدارات احدث ام لا يوجد

----------

